# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Utilisation de l'outil SIMBA BPM

## emac07

Bonjour,
 ya t-il quelqu'un qui a utilis l'outil SIMBA BPM ?
Si oui j'aurai plein de questions  poser?.

 ::cry::

----------


## Godzestla

Salut,

que fait cet outil SIMBA BPM ? (juste histoire de ne pas mourir idiot  ::mouarf:: )

----------

